# Current Fertlizer Prices



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't want to ruin anybody's Christmas, but here's the current fertilizer prices in my area:

DAP $575

Potash $495

Anhydrous $738

Urea $490

28% $315

Lime $17

Sulfur $570

Borax $1,600

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

What are y'all seeing as far as something like triple 17/ton?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got some pre buy quotes here,
DAP $530
AMS $330
Potash, back in November, $409, trailer load quantity at the river +$25 a ton trucking.
Lime was $18.5 and $25 high mag dumped on farm in September.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

[quote name="rjmoses" post="155559" timestamp="1419264034"]Don't want to ruin anybody's Christmas, but here's the current fertilizer prices in my area:

DAP $575
Potash $495
Anhydrous $738
Urea $490
28% $315
Lime $17
Sulfur $570
Borax $1,600

Ralph[/quote.
We already applied. About 40% of the P and K needed for next year's crop.Plus a little N to get the cover crop started. That is about what we paid maybe about $40 a ton across the board less


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Will the lower fuel prices bring fertilizer prices down


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I doubt it. For example grain prices have tumbled but feed prices haven't hardly changed at all. They have everyone by the privates and they know it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looking at $35-$40 for lime. Will get a few other prices after Holidays


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

&amp;nbsp;[quote name="rjmoses" post="155559" timestamp="1419264034"]
Don't want to ruin anybody's Christmas, but here's the current fertilizer prices in my area:
&amp;nbsp;---------------Central Texas
DAP $575--------------------------580
Potash $495-----------------------478
Anhydrous $738--------------------655
Urea $490-------------------------490
28% $315---------------------32% 325
Lime $17---------------ECCE 100% 52
Sulfur $570
Borax $1,600-------------12% B 1660
Ammonium Nitrate---------34% -----430
Ammonium Sulfate------------------335
KMag----------------0-0-22-11-22 500

Ralph[/quote--------------------Vincent

----------------------------Merry Christmas


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> Will the lower fuel prices bring fertilizer prices down


Fuel price only affects fertilizer prices when fuel is going up. They forget about it when it is going down.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Fuel price only affects fertilizer prices when fuel is going up. They forget about it when it is going down.


Just like cattle feed prices.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think you have seen the effects of $4 yet .


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Potash- $530

Urea- $485

DAP- $610

17-17-17- $515

19-19-19- $520


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> Fuel price only affects fertilizer prices when fuel is going up. They forget about it when it is going down.


Thats no doubt Haybaler 101, that's why I really haven't dropped our hay prices, only our trucking prices.


----------

